# Review: Columbian Excelso Supremo from La Manuela Estate - Londinium Espresso



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Londonium Espresso team have kindly sent 4 of their current selection for review.

The first coffee I have opened is the Columbian from La Manuela Estate.

First impressions are good and this coffee is only 3 days past roast date and still settling.

I pulled this as an espresso, as per the recommendation in the tasting notes.

I got a hint of caramel-like sweetness but also a touch of licorice at the end as well. The body is building and the finish is quite nice.

Cutting through milk easily, this is showing potential and a few more days of settling should see this develop into a very drinkable coffee.

I'll update next Wednesday when this coffee should be hitting its peak.


----------

